# A topic i have yet to find ...



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

I see lots of guys and gals saying bug out will be walking, riding a pedal bike, quad.. Some have a few miles to go some have hundreds of miles to go. These are all fine modes of transportation until the temps drop and a foot of snow is on the ground. What then. Myself i have to bug in for a few reasons. For those that have to bug out. How will winter change your mode of transportation. Will it change your mind on bugging out. 

Just putting these thoughts out there incase others have not thought of it.

Good luck on your preps, Stay safe and stay well.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its true; I have to cross the Sierra Nevada range which is very hard certain times of the year. My back up plan is to have my brother pick me up - he flies. If we've lost power and can't use vehicles to be honest I will camp out near the Sierras for as long as I need before moving across.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

If I have to bug out in winter, I have a truck and two off-road vehicles (one side by side, one ATV). I recently bought a Warn winch kit for the SxS since it is the heavier vehicle. I also have a trailer to haul them on, and a trailer to haul behind them off-road.

Winter won't be an issue - they both handle snow well, unless we're talking four feet of it in a blizzard....

Highways and secondary roads are going to be packed and gridlocked quickly. You need to be able to go around stalled vehicles. And haul extra fuel, and gear. And be able to move fast and cover a lot of ground, or disappear into the woods, etc. 

No plan is perfect, but I hike for sport, and all I can say is I ain't walking until I cannot ride any further...period.

Not everyone has these as an option; I made buying them my top priority. Mine are camo, and 50 feet into the forest and we disappear.

I plan to bug in, but I also plan a highly mobile defense...that can go offensive in an instant. 

Bicycles are also a good and affordable option, but learn to fix flats.... The people in Oklahoma are running over nails and metal debris, shredding tires.... 

In winter, the sooner you hole up the better. Being cold and wet sucks. I hunt above the treeline in winter, and I can track almost anything that moves once it snows.... If you are facing winter weather, I would not bug out unless there was no other option. Too easy to get sick or die....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im in socal for the moment and have no idea what this winter thing is


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not worry a whole lot about having to bug out in the dead of winter. I cannot think of a situation that would cause me to have to bug out when the daytime highs are -10F. Maybe a nuclear incident, but I am not really prepared to deal with that other than superficially anyway. If looters want to try and get at us in that kind of weather, all I have to do is hold them off for an hour or so. - Then I will be drinking hot chocolate by the fire and they will be frozen to the ground until spring.

My biggest bug out worry is having to leave in the spring or summertime. We are pretty well setup with food, water and other supplies for over a year. But our plan is also predicated on being able to grow at least some of our food within 12-18 months. If we have to pack up and move in the spring and cannot plant, that would put a serious crimp in our plans the following year.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thats a good valid point. Living here in North Texas where a couple of inches of snow is a "blizzard", ha ha ha I know thats funny to all you guys north of the Mason Dixon Line or living above the tree line in the mountians, so I have never thought to really consider that much. That could very well be a major factor for many others in the US though!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pray that your journey will not be in winter time.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Inor above states the case well for my area. We had about 30" average snow on the ground this winter and no one went anywhere off the road unless in a huge farm tractor. Bigger problem is providing food to last until things start growing again. Even hunting becomes difficult when one must wade through snow to the waist. Snowshoes and sleds help, but the energy expended both to move and to stay warm is tremendous!


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Some years in november we hunt on Dry ground (no snow) other years we have three feet and we are on skis with Some kind of Skiff or sled to put the game on to bring home. We plan to stay put as we are out in the country and have a great farming community that helps each other. I hope it stays that way if SHTF.. I just wanted to bring up "what if it's winter" as a something to think about.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I only have to go 5 miles, for the first BOL. To get to the horses. I'd have to have some grain for the horses, to get to the other BOL, which is about 50 miles away. It's doable, but not nice to think about. And I hope we don't have to travel in the middle of planting or growing season. All that effort for naught. Plus having to try to plant again.

Bugging out in a winter scenario is not a happy thought, but doable.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

longrider said:


> And I hope we don't have to travel in the middle of planting or growing season. All that effort for naught. Plus having to try to plant again.


Have you packed and saved enough seed for your planting.. If you had to plant twice in one year due to having to bug out?

I think i have started from the opposite end of what most folks do. I do have a good amount of food stored up but i have much more in the way of rebuilding or adding on to exsisting buildings or repairing equipment. Garden and crops are high on my list of being able to replant.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Extreme weather conditions such as that cold and 6 foot deep snow is why they invented these...









I am pretty sure someone with door trim and paracord could fashion these with a little ingenuity.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't have far to go, about 7 miles one way, 9 another, and about 15 miles in a 3rd direction. The wonderful thing about where I live is the BOL's are close and not easy to find.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Thats a good valid point. Living here in North Texas where a couple of inches of snow is a "blizzard", ha ha ha I know thats funny to all you guys north of the Mason Dixon Line or living above the tree line in the mountians, so I have never thought to really consider that much. That could very well be a major factor for many others in the US though!


I don't think that's something we would have much of a problem with. What's snow last here, 2-3 days max? You say snow in this area the all of the N TX area shuts down.


----------

